# HP Deskjet F380 printer head clean/device not working



## bsydney (Jun 8, 2009)

I took a printout of a doc from my HP Deskjet F380 to Staples and asked if I needed a new printer. The tech said "no" just go to the printer maintenance and activate the clean printer heads function. When I go to "services" and then click "Service this device" I get an error dialog box blue title line reads Help with Printer lights and the message in the box: "Cannot perform function"
Somehow, I may have uninstalled printer services, so I reinstalled the drivers, rebooted, and no luck. I really don't want to pay someone to fix this problem. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for all the updates, software and driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=1128296

1. turn off printer and disconnect usb cable from it.
2. uninstall the driver and software from add/remove in control panel
3. reboot pc
4. turn on printer
5. install driver and software and then updates
6. connect usb cable when asked to
7. remember to reboot pc after each installation


----------

